# Gsp specks



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Went to the gulf state pier wednesday night with a few dozen live shrimp and killed the trout... the full moon was bright and the water was like glass.. water was crystal clear so 8lb fluro was a must! me and one other guy were the only two fishing for specks and we both caught our limit in a few hours and was out by midnight.. It was unreal the amount of big trout we caught and seen.. They were swimming around in groups of 40 at times.... could have easily caught 50 they were on fire!!!! The biggest i caught was 24in caught 4 or 5 20" to 22" fish... saw several in the 7 to 8lb range swimming around with 10 to 20 more fish around them it was pretty crazy... Shout out to Ted, he is a speckeled trout assasin!!


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

nice trout. good report!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Very nice catch!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Speckled Trout*

A very excellent catch; indeed! c2


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

It was a blast catching them on light tackle... had to use 8lb flurocarbon and a #8 treble hook or they weren't biting, the water was jst too clear..
I remember it being the same way on the old dauphin Island Pier.. Big trout hanging in the light's sometimes your live shrimp would walk on their nose and they wouldnt bite jst gotta downsize in tackle and try to trick a few :thumbsup:


----------



## captrick (Mar 1, 2013)

your so ful of it .I sold you those fish because i knew you couldnt catch any:no:


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

captrick said:


> your so ful of it .I sold you those fish because i knew you couldnt catch any:no:


ha ha You couldn't catch a fish to sell... mabye a hard head or 2 :yes:


----------



## captrick (Mar 1, 2013)

why did you paint spots on those mullet


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

captrick said:


> why did you paint spots on those mullet


I finally got that pic you sent me of you and your new boat


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

thats a nice boat


----------



## Yakaholic (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice catch. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Maddogfishing (Mar 15, 2013)

what ever it takes


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Hey FlounderPounder, not sure if you know this or not but according to FWC you can't use treble hooks with natural bait to target specks or red fish. Would hate to hear that marine patrol give you a hard time if they saw you using them.


----------



## SurfRunner (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice mess of trout there!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Hey FlounderPounder, not sure if you know this or not but according to FWC you can't use treble hooks with natural bait to target specks or red fish. Would hate to hear that marine patrol give you a hard time if they saw you using them.


Gulf State Pier is in Alabama, treble hooks allowed here!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Gulf State Pier is in Alabama, treble hooks allowed here!


Exactly


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Whoops, I thought that meant you were fishing with George St Pierre!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Whoops, I thought that meant you were fishing with George St Pierre!


Lol... I wouldn't fish with him! Would be to afraid I would piss him off..


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

I fished with Ted @ GSPPier on Friday and he was telling me about about the night you guys had. 
WOW! Congrats on being in the right place at the right time with the right bait and gear!
Ted said he sure was glad there was someone else out there who knew how to fish ;-) LOL


----------

